
Elon Musk hopes to connect a device to a human brain within the next year - Xplor
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/elon-musk-joe-rogan-podcast-language-neuralink-grimes-baby-a9506451.html
======
poormystic
Oh Mr Musk Don't you remember love? Once, it made the world go 'round

